# Ein zufälliges Datum innerhalb eines Intervalles erzeugen



## hbr (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich möchte ein zufälliges Datum der  Form dd;MM;yyyy erzeugen. Hierfür habe ich ein Datumsintervall vom 

15.09.2006 - 31.12.2006

Innterhalb dieser Range will ich das Zufallsdatum produzieren. Gibt es da eine Methode, die das für mich erledigt?


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2006)

Musst dir selber z. B. mit Math.random() basteln


----------



## hbr (27. Nov 2006)

Könnte das funktionieren, wenn ich mir von dem unteren und oberen Datum jeweils die Millisekunden seit 1970 geben lasse und dann eine Zufallszahl innerhalb dieser Range erzeuge?


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2006)

joa, sollte


----------

